# mountain mullet a few weeks ago at sister island ( tobago) at agile water fall



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

This guy loves to jump so i have the tank lid covered at all times! was on a vacation in tobago a few weeks back and visited agile water fall and discovered these guys in the fast flowing streams...and decided one was going back home with me


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

that's kinda sad...


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

BellasMomma said:


> that's kinda sad...


sorry..just wanted one for a pet...plus he may not have survived out in that gushing water...and he loves shrimp


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If he was in a fast flowing stream, that's where he's meant to be 
Plus fish in fast moving water have high oxygen needs and tend to need really powerful filters, like 20gal tank needs to be filtered 200gal/hour is needed for hillstream loaches, which also live in water like that. o-o


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

That is sad... what if he's a schooling fish? It's best to not take things out of the wild, and to not put things into the wild. Also, hes probably stressed even more without cover. I don't see anything to hide behind in that tank.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

It's not always horrible to take things out of the wild. Heck, half of freshwater aquarium fish at any LFS are probably wild. As long as you have the space and know its care, why not? I assume shiva knew how to take care of it.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

I am aware of your concerns!..but the thing is im really surprised at how tame this fish has become i practically feeds from my hand! and yes i have done my home work with this guy..and sourced out his food..so he eats well..and so far he is doing pretty good! ...after 3 weeks ...these fishes are actually a food fish and also game fish..so he may have ended up in a pan .. now that would have been sad..as far as he is concerned...he has a 75 gal tank shared with some cory cats..with 2 aqua clear filters..70 gal and a 40 gal...as well as a power head  so i think he likes it ! he is so cute i would recomend this guy for experienced fish keepers thou since he only eats shrimp and well likes to jump..and thanx diablo for the back up i really appreciate that buddy!


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

its still sad even if you know how to care for it. He was FREE! Why take something from the wild when there are plenty of fish that my never have a good home at pet stores. Its just selfish!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, that's something a kid would do on impulse. Even if it's not harming anything or he would have ended up in pan, then so be it. That's one less fish to spawn there and keep the ecosystem going. It's always best to leave things where they are, and in regards to pet store fish, they were once brought from the wild, but most pet store fish are domestically bred and have been developed for certain traits for awhile.

I hope it doesn't die. There's not a good reason for removing him, so now that you have, hopefully you can provide good care.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Lay of guys it's not like he took 200,is only one fish.I have a bass, I took from a dam, I feed him earth worms. He is happy in his 5gal. Don't get mad I am only growing him bigger so I can put him in our dam with other bass.And if some one eat him? He would also not be able to spawn!I think it is better that he can in joy the fish.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

By the time he was caught as an adult he probably would have spawned. And yeah, it's also ridiculous you have a bass in a 5 gallon tank... But whatever.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

How would you now if he would be caught as in adult? .The bass is only 6cm and he is the only fish in the tank.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Because people dont eat fish that are inches long...? Fishermans objectives are to catch large, healthy, i.e adult fish. I'm not going to argue with you. If you're confused about why messing with natural populations is not a good thing, try google and educate yourself.


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you think a fisherman would frow away a fish he caught? Now,if you have 200 fish about 6oz ea that is about 1200lb, that's a lot of fish you frow away.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Like I said, I'm not going to argue with you. No one's frowing anything. If you look at what humans messing with natural fish populations has done historically, you will understand. Until the time you've decided to do some reading, I'm leaving the thread and can be reached by private message if you feel it necessary. And yeah, if a fisherman catches a tiny fish, its going back in the water, if they're following laws regarding the species.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*wild/captive fish*


This is an interesting debate, and one I've thought about. I myself, feel guilty for contributing to fish being caught, transported, with many dieing, only to go to people who don't care for them etc. I feel better knowing I'm getting a fish that is captive bred, as they've never experienced being "wild" etc. Others here would prefer wild caught, as they are a stronger species. I don't agree with taking that fish out of it's habitat, it should have been enjoyed there. If it is going to be caught, all efforts should be made to recreate it's natural environment, and knowledge about this fish and the commitment should be understood before hand.

But each of us have to know that our interest in fish, is what keeps fish from being bred, caught etc., and appreciate how many fish do have pretty doomed lives (in many cases) but not all, of course.

I don't eat meat, because I don't want to support and be a part of the horrible conditions these animals are raised in. That doesn't mean they are still not in bad conditions, but the more people move in that direction, the better for changing how we practice and care for animals in the industry of food. 

My 2 cents. The fish can't go back now, unless this person does live close enough to get it back. The effort now is giving it the best habitat. A stark tank, by himself doesn't seem in the fish's best interest. IMO

Gwen


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My 2 cents - the way we get captive bred fish is by capturing wild fish first and encouraging them to breed in the tank. It prevents fish populations in the wild from being totally destroyed and can be used as part of a conservation programme. Personally, as long as the OP can provide for this fish's needs, I don't see a problem with it. He's now in a tank with no predators, regular food and a controlled environment. I don't think fish really make the distinction between "free" and "captive" the way humans do. After all, this isn't a children's movie. 
Sure, I wouldn't do it, but I don't have a 75 gallon tank and the means to do it. I wouldn't try and catch a kangaroo and raise it in my garden. I wouldn't cage a native bird. But this is a fish. I'm not saying it is a lesser being because of that, but I also don't think it's going to be weeping in a corner at night because it is in a tank instead of a river.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

When it comes to animals like fish and reptiles, often times all they care about is their needs. My ball python was wild caught--I didn't know at the time, but I know now. But since he is well cared for and recieves his proper food and heat and water..he's happy. Not dreaming of the past when he was free to...well, sit in a termite mound until food walked by, lol! 

There have even been studies showing that even wild caught animals have less stress than their wild counterparts--if they are properly cared for. Now I'm not saying everyone should go grab a wild fish or snake as a pet, as it DOES cause unneeded extra stress(and it's good to support responsible breeders who are producing these animals in captivity safely), but this is how the fish hobby started. Someone put a fish in a private enclosure, and along the years we figured out how they should be kept. Now we have the benefit of knowing the proper care of most fish, and knowing what size aquariums to keep them in.

I think it's our responsibility as keepers to keep our fish in the best conditions we can. I think if he can provide for this fish properly and keep it healthy, he should be allowed to keep it. It's the animal's health that is important here. 


If the fish cannot be cared for properly, than it shouldn't be kept--be it wild caught or a petstore bought betta!


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you purplemuffina and bombalurina for onder standing what I was trying to explain to greentea.


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice catch!


----------



## MissPokemaster (Jan 18, 2012)

You might want to check the wildlife laws in the area you caught the fish. What you did might be highly illegal and you could be fined or even jailed, depending on your age. I know that where I used to live, you couldn't even walk in some areas because of the wildlife there, you couldn't hunt a type of animal, and you couldn't hurt or remove anything that animal ate. 

Check on that before you tell everyone what you did.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey you all I live in trinidad! and no they are not protected..oh and in case you all did know i am a wild life enthusiast..i have saved many many snakes...and other wildlife from becoming road kill and from being masacared by hurtfull people...this is a baby mullet guys adult get to 18 inches...would you all rather have seen him dead? and heard he was going to be my dinnner ?? because here people dont care they eat just about any si2e they can get ! so just be happy he is getting expensive care and proper treatment..he is 4 inches and in a 75 gal tank..hows that? what more can he ask for? fresh shrimp every day...hmmm he has life in london! so...im no newbie when it comes to fish care! i have many many fish and other pets so im well aware of the needs and behaviour of my animals..so i will say again appreciate the comments whether you like it or not ..because im happy he is mines and is getting the best of care !


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think fish laws in Trinidad are very strict MissPokemaster. If it's a popular game/food fish, then I don't think it'd be endangered either..
This fish also has it better than many wild caught animals because he wasn't forced into some lengthy shipping to get to a fish store or whatever.. 
I used to keep minnows over the summer, I'd always let them go in the fall so they could do whatever minnows do in the winter, lmao.


----------



## MissPokemaster (Jan 18, 2012)

Good you have all that info on that, where I used to live people were really getting in trouble for taking animals or such, and getting really expensive fines for something so simple to not do!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, we have the same thing. Especially for our local amphibians and turtles.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I used to have sun fish that were in canals and kept them in my 120 gallon aquarium. Better than what would happen to them when the canal dried out! As long as the fish is well taken care of, and not an endangered species, I don't see what the problem is.


----------

